# '56 Jaguar before, during and after.



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2019)

Still could use a few things. Rides very nice. Enjoying her a lot.
Hammerhead


----------



## phantom (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm sure it stops well with three sets of brakes.....Like it


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 1, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Still could use a few things. Rides very nice. Enjoying her a lot.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 941198
> 
> ...




Great lookin results,  tell us , how you brought the Original paint  ?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Great lookin results,  tell us , how you brought the Original paint  ?



Lots of Thrust (a rust penetrant) 0000 steel wool,  then buffing compound, then a spray wax. Need to relace the 3 speed wheel.  Some bent and rotted spokes. Also need a shift cable. Thank you for the comments.
Hammerhead


----------



## bikiba (Feb 1, 2019)

nice job!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 1, 2019)

Came out awesome!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 2, 2019)

Cool ride good work !


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2019)

Your hard work has paid off greatly. That's an amazing transformation. Beautiful, simply beautiful


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice job, love the patina.


----------

